# what am i??



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

i was with a group of johannii's but i feel like i don't belong... 

















the bad spelling/pronunciation is intentional.. i have a mate who can't say cichlid he says chill-chid lol and yes its a goldfish, he survived the setting up of the tank and he doesn't seem to be bothered by them so he can stay until i find him a better home


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

44 views and noone knows..either the goldfish has thrown everyone or the pic isn't clear enough.. hmmm i'll get a better pic uploaded tonight :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

pic is just too small, and not clear enough.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Why do you have a goldfish in there?


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

ok got a clearer pic, a mate has suggested a cross-dressing male johannii and another has suggested its a blue/yellow hybrid .... oh and the gold fish has been given a better home although its one where he can't beat up cichlids lol


----------



## FISHBRATHOL (Mar 1, 2009)

looks like a Rusty


----------



## FISHBRATHOL (Mar 1, 2009)

look like a rusty in the smaller photo i didn't read the one with larger photo. can't tell you what it is some kinds mbuna


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

talked to the father-in-law ( giver of fish ) today... he said he had some salousi at one point.. that help anyone?


----------



## mrwong41 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like a Saulosi to me...possibly getting ready to change color


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

finally got a good pic with flash ... still going with saulosi ?? cause i want to get a couple of girlies for him.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Doesn't really look like anything at this point... does look vaguely similar to a Saulosi, but crappy and with a more elongate body... could be a hybrid of a Saulosi.

Saulosi... no, don't think so.

Rusty... no, not even close, they have different mouths.

Johanni... no, don't think so

Hybrid, very likely... since it sounds like it could be offspring from a tank, and your father in law is unsure of what he had.

Not even sure that it is male. Why do you think it is male? Does the fish ever color up? If it was a male and never shows any more color than that... pity would be the only reson to keep that hybrid.


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

the egg spot says its male?? . every now and then you can see a slight "colour" coming through like the blue on the tail fin and the dark stripes and the yellow on his fins brightens up. maybe i gotta wait a bit longer and take another pic one with and one without flash


----------



## daytona1295 (Feb 12, 2009)

dorsal fin says female but thats just my opinion may just be the pic


----------



## HighVoltageSG58 (Dec 6, 2008)

I highly doubt this is a soulosi. If it was it would have black baring(at least a little bit) and the body shape isn't like a saulosi


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

rusty hybrid...


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

had an "expert" have a look and say "psuedotropheous mpanga" and i can't find any mention of the in the species list.... :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Mpanga is a collection location, not a species of fish. The most common fish from that location is Ps. elongatus "Mpanga", but your fish most certainly isn't that fish.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Female hybrid


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

getting a straight answer on cichlids is so hard LOL even my LFS's have differing opinions

well for those that are playing at home i got video of this fish all coloured up...

short :- http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j120/ ... ddball.flv
long :- http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j120/ ... lllong.flv

while i'm at it there's a couple more i have that are suspect

oddball, "aceii" , "mbamba"
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j120/ ... wed017.jpg

bigfish
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j120/ ... wed016.jpg

bigfish, "aceii"
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j120/ ... wed009.jpg

whitefish
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j120/ ... wed013.jpg


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

oddball is a Pseudotropheus crabro hybrid??? 









my "johannii"








are interruptus


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

To me, kinda looks like a rusty, and it kinda looks like a femal cynotilapia of some sort


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

it almost looks like a young Tropheops sp Aurora although the mouth doesnt look right


----------



## Thorin83 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the blue one from last pic. What is it exactly?


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish: Thorin83: That is called an Interuptus. :fish:


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Hybrid of some sort


----------

